# TFO Book Club ?



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi everyone!
I have been doing a lot of reading lately with some of the free time I had gotten during all this craziness and thought maybe some of you had done the same. So that got me thinking, what are some of the really good books you all have read and would recommend? 

My fav that I have read lately was called The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova

It can be anything! Funny, scary, dramatic, etc ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

I started reading Dr seuss’s green eggs and ham last week.. i have 2 pages to go... pretty good book so far


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I started reading Dr seuss’s green eggs and ham last week.. i have 2 pages to go... pretty good book so far


Thats a good read. I think you'll really like the ending lol. Its a little different than the sports illustrated articles ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Thats a good read. I think you'll really like the ending lol. Its a little different than the sports illustrated articles ?


Yes ive noticed! And they use big words! Like eggs and ham


----------



## G-stars (Jul 6, 2020)

I enjoy reading sci-fi novels, my all time favorite is Ender’s Game. The movie didn’t do it justice in my opinion, it was very disappointing to see a lot of the plot missing. There are prequels and sequels to it but the original is unmatched.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

G-stars said:


> I enjoy reading sci-fi novels, my all time favorite is Ender’s Game. The movie didn’t do it justice in my opinion, it was very disappointing to see a lot of the plot missing. There are prequels and sequels to it but the original is unmatched.



I've heard that is really good as well! It's definitely on my list of eventual reads. That list is pretty long haha


----------



## MichaelL (Jul 6, 2020)

Reading the Inheritance Cycle series by Christopher Paolini currently. I've read the series twice already. It is an amazing series. However, the movie made for the first book, Eragon, did not do justice. I love how in the series it includes elves, dwarves, humans, other races and my favorite of all, the dragons. Always have been fascinated by them. Super cool.


----------



## Happytort27 (Jul 6, 2020)

I currently have been into thriller, suspense, and young adult fiction. _The Lost _by Natasha Preston is a dramatic and powerful book. It has the perfect balance between the three genres and it lured me to keep on reading. It’s a quick read, so you won’t get tired of it too soon. I overall I just love, love, love the book! I think it’ll fit anyone who enjoys the said genres.


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jul 6, 2020)

I am in the middle of Lord of the Flies right now. Very griping.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 6, 2020)

I've read all of Brad Thor's books. I'm in love with Scott Harvath! (the series hero)


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> I've read all of Brad Thor's books. I'm in love with Scott Harvath! (the series hero)


What are they about? ? spy stuffs?


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> I am in the middle of Lord of the Flies right now. Very griping.


I had to read that in school. It is a crazy book, but i really like it.

I'm going to have to add a lot of these books to my list!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

That freaken sam does like green eggs and ham! What a crazy ending! He even ate it with a goat


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That freaken sam does like green eggs and ham! What a crazy ending! He even ate it with a goat


I told you you'd like it!


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I started reading Dr seuss’s green eggs and ham last week.. i have 2 pages to go... pretty good book so far


Have you memorized it yet?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Have you memorized it yet?


Come on! I already forgot what it was about


----------



## jaizei (Jul 6, 2020)

Do audio books count?


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

jaizei said:


> Do audio books count?


Yup!


----------



## dprince (Jul 6, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> I am in the middle of Lord of the Flies right now. Very griping.



That is one of my LEAST favorite books of all time! It is so disturbing. Which, my family points out to me, makes it good.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 6, 2020)

dprince said:


> That is one of my LEAST favorite books of all time! It is so disturbing. Which, my family points out to me, makes it good.


I don't need disturbing... My mind is a warped enough place as is!


----------



## method89 (Jul 6, 2020)

He might not want to say it himself, but I recommend our very own @jsheffield's books. They can be found on amazon. I've read the first 2 in his series that follows a freelance "detective/investigator". 

Chelonian related i recommend:

Turtle Planet by Yun Rou
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1642502715/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Enjoyable read with built in lessons


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

method89 said:


> He might not want to say it himself, but I recommend our very own @jsheffield's books. They can be found on amazon. I've read the first 2 in his series that follows a freelance "detective/investigator".
> 
> Chelonian related i recommend:
> 
> ...


Oh dang!!! I didn't realize we had an author here! Thats awesome! I will definitely have to check those out


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm currently reading a horror book by max brooks. He wrote world War z. Its called devolution. Im almost half way throw it. I love how horror writers ease you into it, then slam you right into the middle of the craziness!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Im currently getting a book published. ‘Lolkje.. elevator to the grand canyon’ its to die for


----------



## Lokkje (Jul 6, 2020)

Great. More nightmares. An elevator in the freakin Grand Canyon. As this is about books when my mom kept harassing me about staying away from the Grand Canyon and I laughed at her she gave me a book called Death in the Grand Canyon. It’s actually a fascinating read. Very recently a tourist died trying to get the perfect picture and every year it seems somebody dies trying to take selfies or being careless or not having good depth perception and taking a tumble. There’s been murders, stupidity deaths, suicides… The list goes on and on but I don’t recall any elevators in it to date.


----------



## Lokkje (Jul 6, 2020)

And Lokkje is my thoroughbred rescue. Here he is with my friend Darla.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> Great. More nightmares. An elevator in the freakin Grand Canyon. As this is about books when my mom kept harassing me about staying away from the Grand Canyon and I laughed at her she gave me a book called Death in the Grand Canyon. It’s actually a fascinating read. Very recently a tourist died trying to get the perfect picture and every year it seems somebody dies trying to take selfies or being careless or not having good depth perception and taking a tumble. There’s been murders, stupidity deaths, suicides… The list goes on and on but I don’t recall any elevators in it to date.


Yes this is an original. Dont worry, u will get .0009% of the profits. Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> And Lokkje is my thoroughbred rescue. Here he is with my friend Darla.


Beautiful !


----------



## Lokkje (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes this is an original. Dont worry, u will get .0009% of the profits. Lol


I’LL BE RICH!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> And Lokkje is my thoroughbred rescue. Here he is with my friend Darla.


Ive been horse back riding once when inwas a kid and ive been scared sh*tless ever sense lol that sh*t bag kept raising up


----------



## Lokkje (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Beautiful !


Thank you. He’s a stinker. Lokkje is a variation of Loki the Norse god of mischief.


----------



## Lokkje (Jul 6, 2020)

And politics aside I really enjoyed reading Michelle Obama’s Becoming.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> I’LL BE RICH!!!


Yes! If ur homeless


Lokkje said:


> I’LL BE RICH!!!


yes! We’ll prob make enough for a tank of gas and a dozen shiners for fishing


----------



## Lokkje (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes! If ur homeless
> 
> yes! We’ll prob make enough for a tank of gas and a dozen shiners for fishing


Going fishing. Works for me.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> Going fishing. Works for me.


Cool! Wait.. have u had any dreams about a sinking bass boat?


----------



## Lokkje (Jul 6, 2020)

Relax, don’t worry, none that involve elevators.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Phewww


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

Just don't put weighters on in the boat!


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 6, 2020)

No glass bottom boats for @Lokkje and @Chubbs the tegu! Just as well... They're kind of meant for alligator viewing! ?


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> No glass bottom boats for @Lokkje and @Chubbs the tegu! Just as well... They're kind of meant for alligator viewing! ?


I've been on a glass bottom boat in cozmel! Funny think was, there was a pregnant woman on the boat too and it made her nauseous so she threw up over the side. But, it was glass... so we got to see a lot of fish come up! ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 6, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> I've been on a glass bottom boat in cozmel! Funny think was, there was a pregnant woman on the boat too and it made her nauseous so she threw up over the side. But, it was glass... so we got to see a lot of fish come up! ????


U were drunk! That was joes bar and grill in the mens room urinal


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U were drunk! That was joes bar and grill in the mens room urinal


Thats just as unsettling haha


----------



## janevicki (Jul 6, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I started reading Dr seuss’s green eggs and ham last week.. i have 2 pages to go... pretty good book so far


My favorite Dr. Seuss is Fox in Socks
Here is one of my favorite parts: 
"Let's have a little talk about tweetle beetles
What do you know about tweetle beetles? Well...
When tweetle beetles fight
It's called a tweetle beetle battle
And when they battle in a puddle
It's a tweetle beetle puddle battle
AND when tweetle beetles battle with paddles in a puddle
They call it a tweetle beetle puddle paddle battle"
?
Love it!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 7, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> What are they about? ? spy stuffs?


Yes, mostly. Scot is a covert agent who works for the President to get things done that nobody else needs to know about. The books are up to date with current events worldwide, and sometimes a bit prophetic with subject matter. They are action packed and exciting.

Brad Thor lives in TN, and is frequently interviewed on Fox News...he's very conservative.

If you ever read Tom Clancy books, you would like Brad Thor's writing. Brad's are a little easier to read...not quite such in depth detail.

My problem is that all my reading time is spent here on TFO!


----------



## jsheffield (Jul 7, 2020)

method89 said:


> He might not want to say it himself, but I recommend our very own @jsheffield's books. They can be found on amazon. I've read the first 2 in his series that follows a freelance "detective/investigator".



Thanks for the shoutout!

I didn't want to bring my work into a place I play, but since you mentioned it...

amazon.com/Jamie-Sheffield/e/B00AVJVYHS

If anyone is interested in reading any of my books, but is low on funds due to Covid (or whatever) reach out via PM and I can arrange a 99-cent or free day forTFO members.

Jamie


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 7, 2020)

janevicki said:


> My favorite Dr. Seuss is Fox in Socks
> Here is one of my favorite parts:
> "Let's have a little talk about tweetle beetles
> What do you know about tweetle beetles? Well...
> ...


Don't you love it when we quote the classics? ?


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jul 7, 2020)

jsheffield said:


> Thanks for the shoutout!
> 
> I didn't want to bring my work into a place I play, but since you mentioned it...
> 
> ...


You are a writer! That is so cool. I am definitely checking out some of your books!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 22, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> No glass bottom boats for @Lokkje and @Chubbs the tegu! Just as well... They're kind of meant for alligator viewing! ?


Or dolphins


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 22, 2020)

Crush da Baum said:


> You are a writer! That is so cool. I am definitely checking out some of your books!


I agree very cool.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 22, 2020)

jsheffield said:


> Thanks for the shoutout!
> 
> I didn't want to bring my work into a place I play, but since you mentioned it...
> 
> ...



Ok so now I have to know, do any of your characters have bad *** tortoise? ?


----------



## jsheffield (Jul 22, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Ok so now I have to know, do any of your characters have bad *** tortoise? ?



Not yet, but I'm working on a detective novel featuring a tortoise rescuer who also solves crimes.

Jamie


----------



## Srmcclure (Jul 22, 2020)

jsheffield said:


> Not yet, but I'm working on a detective novel featuring a tortoise rescuer who also solves crimes.
> 
> Jamie



Yes!! I need that story in my life ?

You should write one were someone has a stalker hiding in the bushes, but their pet aldabra bites them on the butt and they are discovered and arrested ?? jk jk


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 23, 2020)

jsheffield said:


> Not yet, but I'm working on a detective novel featuring a tortoise rescuer who also solves crimes.
> 
> Jamie



Well that one will be a big seller!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 23, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Yes!! I need that story in my life ?
> 
> You should write one were someone has a stalker hiding in the bushes, but their pet aldabra bites them on the butt and they are discovered and arrested ?? jk jk


Lol like that idea and I don't recall it being used before.


----------



## jsheffield (Jul 25, 2020)

In the "Tooting my own horn" category, I'm celebrating the publication of my seventh book in print this morning.




In the tradition of chapbooks (something I only recently learned about, and love the idea of), it's a short collection priced inexpensively so that it gets read.

Ten stories about dogs and their people (or vice versa), "Dog is My Co-Pilot" is a literally pocket-sized collection (5.5" X 8.5" and 83 pages) that should please anyone who's a dog-lover.


Here's a collection of great dog memes to share in celebration of my new book about dogs.

My new book, "Dog is My Co-Pilot", is out... taking a look at the relationship between people and their dogs (or vice versa). If you're a lover of dogs, or know one, get a copy of "Dog is my Co-Pilot" for you or them today.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DC69JXS/

Again, if you're interested in reading it but cannot afford it at this time, reach out to me via pm, and we can work something out... my books are written to be read.

Jamie


----------

